# REGISTRY EDITS - PRANKS



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Aug 23, 2004)

Could u people send me some innovative pranks using the Registry?? Not ones like changing the START button or flashing a message each time windoze boots...


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 23, 2004)

well, Windows Registry isn't exactly the best place to play pranks, but surely you can get some help about specific problem.


----------



## prankzter (Aug 24, 2004)

get windows registry guides from winguides.com...has a few 100 reg tweaks that u can do it urself! a must try.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 25, 2004)

*www.onecomputerguy.com/registry_tips.htm
*windows.about.com/cs/registrytips/

u can also change the expiration period of trial version softwares 

any way ...when pranking(!!!) in registry. it'll be always good to take a back up


----------

